# Newbie



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi everyone
Brought my tt just after xmas, late present from me to me lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kirst, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Kirst

Looks great. Is that Nogaro Blue? It's hard to tell on my laptop.


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome mate. Nice colour.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

NIce car, Welcome along


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

Cloud said:


> Hi Kirst
> 
> Looks great. Is that Nogaro Blue? It's hard to tell on my laptop.


Thanks, yes it is, i would upload more photos but im on my phone and its having a fit saying images are to big [smiley=bomb.gif] iv given up trying to upload piks now


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Kirst said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kirst
> ...


Same colour as my brothers (t'mill), in my signature strip, very eye catching.


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

Cloud said:


> Kirst said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud said:
> ...


Since iv had the car i havnt seen another in this colour, i would say im glad im not the only one but i like that its different lol


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Kirst said:


> i would upload more photos but im on my phone and its having a fit saying images are to big [smiley=bomb.gif] iv given up trying to upload piks now


Have you uploaded your photos onto Photobucket or similar first? You shouldn't have a problem that way.


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

Cloud said:


> Kirst said:
> 
> 
> > i would upload more photos but im on my phone and its having a fit saying images are to big [smiley=bomb.gif] iv given up trying to upload piks now
> ...


No i havnt, i havnt got photobucket but i think im going to look into it. Fingers crossed im not good with technology


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Kirst said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Kirst said:
> ...


If I can do it, anyone can! :lol:


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

Well iv now got photobucket and because im on my phone i got the app and now its downloading all my photos onto it :? Think im going to be a while......


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah yes, Nogaro. _the_ Best colour out there!




Welcome to the forum from another Noggy Blue owner


----------



## markymark1 (Feb 12, 2014)

t'mill said:


> Ah yes, Nogaro. _the_ Best colour out there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi t'mill - just wondered if you got my message ????


----------



## markymark1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome to the clan Kirst  very nice looking TT loving the colour [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and welcome

J
Xx


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

t'mill said:


> Ah yes, Nogaro. _the_ Best colour out there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are your calipers painted red? Mine are a really nasty cream/grey colour and wasnt sure if red would like right with the blue, was thinking about staying safe by painting them black but thats boring, have you got a close up pik of your wheel/caliper please


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Kirst said:


> Are your calipers painted red? Mine are a really nasty cream/grey colour and wasnt sure if red would like right with the blue, was thinking about staying safe by painting them black but thats boring, have you got a close up pik of your wheel/caliper please


Yes, his calipers are painted red, we had a caliper painting party on my drive (did mine black)  









I'm sure he'll post a better photo, but these are t'mill's before the wheels went back on


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks, have either of you got a pic where its close enough to see the caliper but far enough away so you can still see the blue of the car? Im abit fussy i no lol


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, will keep my eyes open for you around Cannock


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Kirst said:


> Thanks, have either of you got a pic where its close enough to see the caliper but far enough away so you can still see the blue of the car? Im abit fussy i no lol


Just had a look through all my pics but none really suitable of his car. I'll text t'mill and see if he can post one up, he should have one or two lying around! The red does look good with the Nogaro Blue.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Here you go Kirst:




The red really suits the blue. After all, Audi put them on their Nogaro Blue RS2 super machines, and our cars are the same colour :wink:


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

t'mill said:


> Here you go Kirst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that has just made my mind up, im definitely going red


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Good man 8) I used enamel paint from Halfords. No particular make or anything. It was about £7 from memory.


----------



## UberJim (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome lovely colour have fun with your new toy


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

t'mill said:


> Good man 8) I used enamel paint from Halfords. No particular make or anything. It was about £7 from memory.


You went to halfrauds  
Iv got a mate that works in a shop where i get a discount so ill have a look there first


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I tried B&Q, Homebase, Wickes and Wilkinsons first. Wilkos didn't sell it and the DIY places wanted a tenner for the same size tin


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

Halfrauds are good for something then


----------

